

Basekit’s conversions increased by 25% after redesigning pricing page - paraschopra
http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/increase-conversions-pricing/

======
ChrisGilfoy
Note: I'm the subject of the case study!

I'm a massive fan of Visual Website Optimizer. I started using it when Head of
Search at a busy digital agency and continue to use it now I've gone in house.

It's remarkably easy to use whether you're running an a/b, multivariate or
split test. The results are in real-time which is extremely useful. It works
with every CMS I've tested it with (it works brilliantly with BaseKit, for
those who use our platform!) and it's highly configurable.

I'd have no hesitation in recommending it whether you're an SME, Enterprise or
agency. Especially at this price point. I've used other tools (Vertster, etc)
that cost more than 10 times VWO with far less success.

------
XLcommerce
A/B testing is such an awesome tool to use. We're spoiled for information as
web developers. Any other industry would kill to have such immediate,
quantitative data on-hand.

We're just about to launch a new product. Anyone with first hand experience
with visual website optimizer that would care to give some feedback?

~~~
paraschopra
Note: I'm founder of the startup

If there are any of our users here on HN, please share your experience.
Meanwhile, if you are looking for honest testimonials and reviews, this is a
third party site that collects feedbacks on Visual Website Optimizer (and
other multivariate testing tools): <http://www.whichmvt.com/visual-website-
optimizer/>

Hope you find it useful.

~~~
XLcommerce
Thanks Paras

------
wanderful
What worked: Simplified, plans look more integrated, ostensive buy buttons.

------
sapper2
Using the visits of the "BuyNow" page as conversion goal seems like a really
bad idea to me.

By simply hiding the price, the could have increased this "conversion" even
further.

~~~
ChrisGilfoy
Very true, so we ran multiple tests using trial registrations and
subscriptions as the conversion metric as well. The aim being to optimise each
step of the funnel plus overall subscriptions as well.

